# Amprolium (Corid, Amprol, AmproMed Etc.)



## casportpony

The FDA and mfg's recommend this:

"Give amprolium at the 0.012% level as soon as coccidiosis is diagnosed and continue for three to five days. (In severe outbreaks, give amprolium at the 0.024% level.) Continue with 0.006% amprolium medicated water for an additional 1 to 2 weeks. No other source of drinking water should be available to the birds during this time."

Most people just treat with the severe (0.024%) amount for 5 days, but I do severe (0.024%) for 5 days, then 0.006 % for 7 days.

20% Powder
0.024% = no less than 1.5 teaspoons per gallon
0.012% = no less than 3/4 teaspoons per gallon
0.006% = 1/3 teaspoons per gallon

9.6% Liquid
0.024% = 2 teaspoons per gallon
0.012% = 1 teaspoons per gallon
0.006% = 1/2 teaspoons per gallon

*Powder Dose = 1.5 teaspoons per gallon for five days, then 1/3 teaspoon per gallon for 7-14 days

Liquid Dose = 2 teaspoons per gallon for five days, then 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for 7-14 days*

0.024% means that one gallon has 908.4 mg of medication
0.012% means that one gallon has 454.2 mg of medication
0.006% means that one gallon has 227.1 mg of medication

One gram of powder = 200 mg
One teaspoon of powder weighs 2.7 grams to 3 grams depending on your teaspoon. One teaspoon of powder does *not* weigh 5 grams! Never has, never will.

One ml of liquid = 96 mg


----------



## casportpony

......................


----------



## casportpony

...............................


----------



## MikeA_15

.012% level isn't worth the time. Those of us who treat symptoms use .024% or use .006% as a preventative with growing birds. I don't really give a damn what the racket known as the FDA recommends.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> .012% level isn't worth the time. Those of us who treat symptoms use .024% or use .006% as a preventative with growing birds. I don't really give a damn what the racket known as the FDA recommends.


You might not care, but other people might like knowing this info. Personally, I always do the 0.024% level (908.4 mg) for 5 days followed by the 0.006% level (227.1 mg) for 7 days. This is what I have in my sig.

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> You might not care, but other people might like knowing this info. Personally, I always do the 0.024% level (908.4 mg) for 5 days followed by the 0.006% level (227.1 mg) for 7 days. This is what I have in my sig.
> .


Never said I didn't care. It is just the inconsistency of FDA doesn't add credence to the recommendation. Running Amprolium in water for 2 weeks makes no sense either. It is a thiamine blocker, and thus causing a deficient amount available to birds. Young birds are especially susceptible to problems associated with B deficiencies. I've never had problems treating symptoms for 5-7 days. If Coccidiosis is problematic too often, one might want to disinfect premises, avoid moisture in the yard and coop, and use probiotics regularly in water. Immunity begins in the intestinal tract.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> Never said I didn't care. It is just the inconsistency of FDA doesn't add credence to the recommendation. Running Amprolium in water for 2 weeks makes no sense either. It is a thiamine blocker, and thus causing a deficient amount available to birds. Young birds are especially susceptible to problems associated with B deficiencies. I've never had problems treating symptoms for 5-7 days. If Coccidiosis is problematic too often, one might want to disinfect premises, avoid moisture in the yard and coop, and use probiotics regularly in water. Immunity begins in the intestinal tract.


Twelve days of treatment with amprolium is highly unlikely to cause a thiamine deficiency.

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## casportpony

FWIW, I think I remember someone in AU saying that their product says to give at 0.024% for 5-7 days, then 0.012% for 7 days, and to finish treatment with 0.006% for 7 days.


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> Twelve days of treatment with amprolium is highly unlikely to cause a thiamine deficiency.


 Maybe not an adult bird which has built immunity. Certainly possible with chicks though. Certainly not good to use Amprolium longer than necessary, according to the Department of Poultry Science at the University of Arkansas and other sources, unless one wants to help Eimeria build resistance to it.


----------



## seminole wind

If Amprolium is not doing it, then switch to sulfadimethoxine. 

Mike the FDA are the ones that recommend people put their e-cigarettes away even tho real tobacco is much much worse. Depends on who has the most generous lobbyists.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> If Amprolium is not doing it,* then switch to sulfadimethoxine. *
> 
> Mike the FDA are the ones that recommend people put their e-cigarettes away even tho real tobacco is much much worse. Depends on who has the most generous lobbyists.


One could also try Baycox.


----------



## seminole wind

Is Baycox as easy to find? Like at Tractor supply?


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> Is Baycox as easy to find? Like at Tractor supply?


No, it has to be ordered. Brandname is Baycox (toltazuril) which is usually prescription, but the generic is available without a prescription and is sold as "Endocox".

http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/toltrazuril-liquid-baycox-endocox-etc-10740/

.
.
.
.


----------



## MikeA_15

Jedd's sells Endocox: http://www.jedds.com/shop/endocox-powder-100g/

They are good to do business with.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> Jedd's sells Endocox: http://www.jedds.com/shop/endocox-powder-100g/
> 
> They are good to do business with.


One should be darn sure to dose it correctly. Not that the instructions would be harmful, just that people need to know that for it to work the bird needs 7 mg/kg per day for 2 days, which is 3.18 mg per pound.

Their instructions say to use one teaspoon per gallon, and that it weighs 5 grams, which is how so many people make dosing errors. I have weighed lots of powders, and none have weighed more than 3.3 grams per teaspoon, so I'd be willing to bet money that this is another stupid mistake by someone thinking that one teaspoon of powder will weigh 5 grams. Maybe it will have the same density as water, but I really doubt it.

I'll shut up about it if one person can show me a picture of one teaspoon weighing 5 grams, but I doubt anyone can or will. Sigh...

Probably just better to by the liquid and give the correct dose orally. Here's the liquid:
http://pigeon-supplies-plus.myshopify.com/products/endocox-2-5-100ml
.
.
.
..


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> One should be darn sure to dose it correctly. Not that the instructions would be harmful, just that people need to know that for it to work the bird needs 7 mg/kg per day for 2 days, which is 3.18 mg per pound.
> 
> Their instructions say to use one teaspoon per gallon, and that it weighs 5 grams, which is how so many people make dosing errors. I have weighed lots of powders, and none have weighed more than 3.3 grams per teaspoon, so I'd be willing to bet money that this is another stupid mistake by someone thinking that one teaspoon of powder will weigh 5 grams. Maybe it will have the same density as water, but I really doubt it.
> 
> I'll shut up about it if one person can show me a picture of one teaspoon weighing 5 grams, but I doubt anyone can or will. Sigh...
> 
> Probably just better to by the liquid and give the correct dose orally. Here's the liquid:
> http://pigeon-supplies-plus.myshopify.com/products/endocox-2-5-100ml
> .


 I've used the water dispersible according to label directions. No problems at all.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> I've used the water dispersible according to label directions. No problems at all.


Did you weigh it? If not, you wanna mail me a teaspoon and I'll weigh it?


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> Did you weigh it? If not, you wanna mail me a teaspoon and I'll weigh it?


No need to weigh it. Manufacturer label instructs 1 tsp per gallon of water for adult birds. It's not like some off label instruction from a feed store employee. I remember it being a fine powder like Ampromed/Corid. I used it a few times as a change up for Amprolium. My Dad had some sick birds and I gave the rest to him. He dosed for 3 days, and there was no need to do it again in 6 days. I have not read about any real dangers with this product besides not using for hens producing chicks. Withdrawal I have observed was 14 days for toltazuril/diclazuril, unlike Amprolium where there is no withdrawal period.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> No need to weigh it. Manufacturer label instructs 1 tsp per gallon of water for adult birds. It's not like some off label instruction from a feed store employee. I remember it being a fine powder like Ampromed/Corid. I used it a few times as a change up for Amprolium. My Dad had some sick birds and I gave the rest to him. He dosed for 3 days, and there was no need to do it again in 6 days. I have not read about any real dangers with this product besides not using for hens producing chicks. Withdrawal I have observed was 14 days for toltazuril/diclazuril, unlike Amprolium where there is no withdrawal period.


There sure is a need to weight it when companies like Durvet can't put the correct doses in their brochures. From those brochures, people then give incorrect doses of medication. The two I'm talking about are Duramycin 10 and Oxytetracyline. Dose for shown for one is too little, dose for the other is too much. Do you trust Durvet?


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> There sure is a need to weight it when companies like Durvet can't put the correct doses in their brochures. From those brochures, people then give incorrect doses of medication. The two I'm talking about are Duramycin 10 and Oxytetracyline. Dose for shown for one is too little, dose for the other is too much. Do you trust Durvet?


Okay. Tell me how much Duramycin 10 (in tsp or tbs ) is dosed per gallon of water. First of all, Chlortetracycline has twice the absorption rate of Oxytetracycline, but if someone wants to waste time with it, tell me what you would dose with Duramycin.


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> Okay. Tell me how much Duramycin 10 (in tsp or tbs ) is dosed per gallon of water. First of all, Chlortetracycline has twice the absorption rate of Oxytetracycline, but if someone wants to waste time with it, tell me what you would dose with Duramycin.


The Durmycin-10 800 mg dose is 1.5 tablespoons per gallon, not 1 tablespoon per gallon. The sales and marketing dweebs at Durvet calculated the dose by making the same mistake so many people do, they think one tablespoon weighs 15 grams.


----------



## casportpony

Duramycin-10

6.4 ounce pack (181 grams) with 10 grams tetracycline = 10000 mg tetracycline 
10,000 mg per 6.4 ounces / 800 mg per gallon = 12.5 gallons medicated to 800 mg

Wanna guess how many tablespoons are in a pack? If their instructions are correct, there would be only 12.5 tablespoons, right? Go ahead, guess how many there are...


----------



## casportpony

http://www.drugs.com/vet/duramycin-10.html


> Mixing Instructions: 6.4 OZ WILL MAKE:
> 
> 100 gal containing 100 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 50 gal containing 200 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 25 gal containing 400 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> *12.5 gal containing 800 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/ga*l


----------



## casportpony

Mike, they also made a mistake on their Oxytetracycline 10. The 800 mg dose is *not* 2.5 tablespoons per gallon, it's 5 teaspoons per gallon.


----------



## MikeA_15

The correct answer is 2 tbsp what I used (1.5 would be substantial and what may have been effective 30 years ago). Now, since vitamin C is needed for enhanced absorption, how much should one add based upon 2500 mg per .5 tsp of ascorbic acid, *not* citric acid?


----------



## casportpony

MikeA_15 said:


> *The correct answer is 2 tbsp* what I used (1.5 would be substantial and what may have been effective 30 years ago). Now, since vitamin C is needed for enhanced absorption, how much should one add based upon 2500 mg per .5 tsp of ascorbic acid, *not* citric acid?


Not according to my math, which I did several ways, as well as counting out number of tablespoons per pack *and* weighing the powder. *1.5 tablespoons of Duramycin 10 = ~825 mg.* Fine if you want to use 2 tablespoons, but *2 tablespoons = ~1100 mg*. I don't care how much people use, I just would like for people to know how much they are using when they do it.

If you think that 2 tablespoons = 800 mg, please show me how you came up with that.


----------



## MikeA_15

casportpony said:


> Not according to my math, which I did several ways, as well as counting out number of tablespoons per pack *and* weighing the powder. *1.5 tablespoons of Duramycin 10 = ~825 mg.* Fine if you want to use 2 tablespoons, but *2 tablespoons = ~1100 mg*. I don't care how much people use, I just would like for people to know how much they are using when they do it.
> 
> If you think that 2 tablespoons = 800 mg, please show me how you came up with that.


Since the amount is based upon how much the bird drinks, a safe zone insuring the amount of tetracycline the bird gets is what determines efficacy. You could suggest 800 mg oxytetracycline all day long in water. The best results I've seen in the past is 250 mg *each* bird around 5 lbs. We used to use Chlortetracycline/tetracycline hydrochloride at a 1 tsp to 1 tbsp dose, depending on the pack level in chick waterers, and mixed with vitamins-electrolytes the first few weeks of life because we thought it aided in immunity. Whereas we know better now, I had chicks grow just fine with no issues during that time.


----------



## casportpony

In AU they use this:


----------



## Nm156

Brain fart moment>
Did this expire Sept. 17 of 2015 or does it expire Sept. 15 of 2017?
It has been open since Dec. of 2014 is it still good?


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like Sept. 15, 2017.


----------



## dawg53

It expires September 15, 2017.


----------

